# My site, comments and critique please!



## tirediron (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings all... please check out my site:  

http://www.johnsphotography.ca/Index.html

and let me know what you think, good, bad, or indifferent.  I'm not web-wizzard, so there's a lot of room for improvement.  What I am going for is a clean, simple look (no flash, java, etc).  Please feel free to comment on any aspect of the site and let me know if you have suggestions for improvements!  Thanks!


----------



## Lastexit (Aug 2, 2005)

site looks good, though I'd put a header up top to navigate the site easier.  i have a site too and am trying to sell prints as well. i'm wondering how you have been promoting yours?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the input!  As for promoting, I haven't really got that far yet.  I'm planning to get a stock of prints done over the next few months and then start working the craft show circuit, to see how that works and go from there...


----------

